# San Antonio @ Dallas (Game 3)



## Mavericks_Fan

Wanted to get the thread started so we can get ready for the game coming up on Saturday. First off the Mavs/Spurs game has switched places and will now be on at 8:00 ET (7:00 CT) on ABC, while they moved the Cavs/Pistons game to be the earlier ESPN game. Guess maybe they finally figured out where the real basketball was being played.

As for the game itself I'm interested in seeing if Avery sticks with Devin as a starter again and what adjustments Pop makes to this. One thing I can think of him trying is starting Duncan at center and bringing in another small forward (Finley or Barry) to play Josh so he can keep Bowen on Dirk.

If he does this I think it plays into our hands. No way can Finley or Barry guard Josh, and having our frontline of Diop/Damp, Dirk, and Josh ought to be able to go wild on the boards compared to a starting frontcourt of Duncan, Finley/Barry, Bowen.

Or maybe he keeps his same lineup but leaves Horry on Dirk full time and get Bowen on Josh. That helps us because I can easily see Dirk dropping 30 on Horry.


----------



## t1no

Josh Howard and Jerry Stackhouse are taking a lot of pressure off Dirk's back, that's why Dirk said "I'm not looking to score 30, but i'm doing the little things". I think Dirk did a great job defending the paint in the second half.


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Wanted to get the thread started so we can get ready for the game coming up on Saturday. First off the Mavs/Spurs game has switched places and will now be on at 8:00 ET (7:00 CT) on ABC, while they moved the Cavs/Pistons game to be the earlier ESPN game. Guess maybe they finally figured out where the real basketball was being played.
> 
> As for the game itself I'm interested in seeing if Avery sticks with Devin as a starter again and what adjustments Pop makes to this. One thing I can think of him trying is starting Duncan at center and bringing in another small forward (Finley or Barry) to play Josh so he can keep Bowen on Dirk.
> 
> If he does this I think it plays into our hands. No way can Finley or Barry guard Josh, and having our frontline of Diop/Damp, Dirk, and Josh ought to be able to go wild on the boards compared to a starting frontcourt of Duncan, Finley/Barry, Bowen.
> 
> Or maybe he keeps his same lineup but leaves Horry on Dirk full time and get Bowen on Josh. That helps us because I can easily see Dirk dropping 30 on Horry.



Theres no way Pop will put Finley on Josh. Finleys D on Josh was poor at best last game, he was easily blowing by him. Lol yea, ok you said the same thing too, guess it helps to read the whole paragraph  I just hope we stop making those lazy passes, it really irks me how bad we actually pass off the ball.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcontent/dws/spt/basketball/mavs/stories/051106dnspomavslede.1bedb8fc.html

Mavs' Johnson preaching patience

12:54 AM CDT on Thursday, May 11, 2006

By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News

The Mavericks had just shown a mean streak wider than Charles Barkley's backside. It was a few minutes after Game 2 in San Antonio, and neither the sweat nor the emotional high had dried up.

The Mavericks had out-bullied the Spurs, and coach Avery Johnson was trying to keep things in perspective while others were running rampant with enthusiasm.

"Hey," Johnson cautioned as he walked rapidly through the bowels of AT&T Center, "this is just a step in the right direction. That's all."

Having tied the best-of-7 series at 1-1 with a stunning 113-91 victory late Tuesday night, the Mavericks have reason to be excited. They come home to American Airlines Center for Games 3 and 4 on Saturday and Monday knowing they can hit the curve that the Spurs always seem to throw them.

They also are aware that they may have to win again in San Antonio to advance past this series.

The Spurs haven't lost three games in a row all season. So it stands to reason they are real threats to win at least one of the next two games. They didn't have the best road record in the league in the regular season by accident.

Of course, in the regular season, they didn't have to play the Mavericks three straight, either.

"We're not 20 points better than the Spurs," Johnson said. "They're the champions. One win by a team in the Western Conference semifinals doesn't mean anything's been taken away from them."

Except maybe a little of their invincibility, a little of their swaggerand a whole lot of momentum.

If the Spurs are to regain the home-court advantage, they now are the ones who will have to come out with a remarkable effort like the one the Mavericks had Tuesday night. And they are capable. This San Antonio team is not so different from the one that won all three playoff games at AAC in the 2003 Western Conference finals.

"I know they're not going to play like this in Game 3," Johnson said of the egg the Spurs laid Tuesday night.

President of basketball operations Donnie Nelson concurred.

"We don't think we found the key to the matrix," he said. "This is just one game. We played really well. Now we have to go from here."

Johnson gave the players the day off Wednesday. He said the Mavericks' style of play Tuesday night, when they showed more toughness than the Spurs, wasn't anything new.

"The times when our players don't show that mean streak, that's when I really get angry," Johnson said. "I think we've pretty much had one. I've tried to bring it out of them more.

"A guy can miss a shot. That doesn't bother me as much as not really showing that meanness and that mental toughness. That's why we got guys like Stack and Damp. Those guys are pretty tough."

Johnson continues to get accolades for his decision to insert Devin Harris into the starting lineup for Game 2. But the harder edge with which the team played was every bit as crucial to the victory.

However, Johnson was quick to add: "There's nothing rosy about this series from our point of view. I'm fully prepared to get back to practice, and hopefully our team will play well again."


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:



> If the Spurs are to regain the home-court advantage, they now are the ones who will have to come out with a remarkable effort like the one the Mavericks had Tuesday night. And they are capable. This San Antonio team is not so different from the one that won all three playoff games at AAC in the 2003 Western Conference finals.


No, but we are *very* different.



Mavericks_Fan said:


> "We don't think we found the key to the matrix," ...


I do. They're nuts if they think shouldn't play like that until receiving the trophy.


Mavericks_Fan said:


> ... That doesn't bother me as much as not really showing that meanness and that mental toughness. That's why we got guys like Stack and Damp. Those guys are pretty tough."


I'm glad he explained that. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh

Mavericks_Fan said:


> As for the game itself I'm interested in seeing if Avery sticks with Devin as a starter again and what adjustments Pop makes to this.


"If it ain't broken, why fix it...."

If Devin can continue what he started last game, there are simply NO adjustments Pop can make to counter Dallas. They can try to outgun Dallas offensively like PHX and GSW, and that's about it. SAS is so foreign to run-and-shoot that I doubt they would try it. Also, Dallas has a pretty darned good transition defense.

The biggest weakness SAS can exploit is the perimeter defense. If SAS can put up 50 3-point attempts and nail 50% of it, Dallas might have some problems... LOL


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

VeN said:


> Theres no way Pop will put Finley on Josh. Finleys D on Josh was poor at best last game, he was easily blowing by him. Lol yea, ok you said the same thing too, guess it helps to read the whole paragraph  I just hope we stop making those lazy passes, it really irks me how bad we actually pass off the ball.


And at this stage of his career I don't see how Horry can hold Dirk and we know he sure can't guard Josh.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

bray1967 said:


> I do. They're nuts if they think shouldn't play like that until receiving the trophy.


I think he's just saying "don't expect us to blow out SA by 20 every game for the rest of the series."


----------



## The Future7

The rest of the series will be great. It's kinda like having home court advantage. Hopefully we can win these next 2 games at home.


----------



## Saint Baller

I truely and honestly think that Bowen wil have a bad defensive game tomorrow.

He'll be guarding Devin and Dirk and that will tire him out.

He'll get into foul trouble and I think Dirk will just explode today.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> The rest of the series will be great. It's kinda like having home court advantage. Hopefully we can win these next 2 games at home.


Home court advantage is all about that 7th game. That's what you fight for is the right to host a game 7. No matter what we do we can never take away the home court advantage from a team unless you beat them in 6 or less.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Home court advantage is all about that 7th game. That's what you fight for is the right to host a game 7. No matter what we do we can never take away the home court advantage from a team unless you beat them in 6 or less.


actually home court is just winning all the games at home...if the #1 seed only wins home games the whole playoffs they would still win a championship. By stealing one in SA we did take home court. All the Mavs have to do is win all thier games at home and they win the series now. SA would have to win a game in dallas now in order to take this series...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> actually home court is just winning all the games at home...if the #1 seed only wins home games the whole playoffs they would still win a championship. By stealing one in SA we did take home court. All the Mavs have to do is win all thier games at home and they win the series now. SA would have to win a game in dallas now in order to take this series...


Well, we'll just have to agree to disagree on this


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...avs/stories/051206dnspomavslede.219d0ff0.html

*Focus factor: Mavs can't relax

* Dallas says it must keep attacking 


*01:38 AM CDT on Friday, May 12, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

Two things you never thought you'd hear somebody ask about your little Mavericks: 

Are they meaner than San Antonio? And are they overconfident? 

To the first question, Avery Johnson and the Mavericks plead guilty, with no apologies. 

As for the second, Thursday's lengthy film session and practice was aimed specifically at avoiding any letdown, pitfall or overconfident vibe. With Game 3 at American Airlines Center on Saturday (7 p.m. tip), Johnson is watching for any sign that there might be even the slightest loss of focus. 


"We're at home," Johnson said. "We know that doesn't guarantee a win. So I'm going to really look at our players' body language. It was OK in practice. It's going to have to be better tomorrow. We know we're probably going to get a better game from them. But we got to be better." 

The same sort of determined effort the Mavericks had in their Game 2 win in San Antonio is exactly what Johnson expects from the Spurs on Saturday. The Mavericks must be ready for it or the same sort of blowout that San Antonio suffered could befall Dallas. 

"With the Spurs, you can never relax," Dirk Nowitzki said. "They won 63 games. Good teams win on the road. We showed it in Game 2. 

"To me, home court doesn't mean that much if you play great teams because if you have a great defense and are tough, you can win on the road. We have to keep attacking." 

Therein lies the key. Thursday was spent not worrying so much about what San Antonio will do differently after losing at home for the first time in the playoffs, but addressing the still-plentiful problems the Mavericks had in Game 2. 

The Mavericks weren't flawless, Johnson said. But if the scale of their worst game of the season to their best game ranges from 1 to 100, Tuesday's was 100. 

"That was pretty sharp on both ends," Nowitzki said. "But we've been battling consistency all season long." 

Hence the need for Johnson to address the overconfidence problem. No matter how high the stakes, when a team returns home after doing a commendable job on the road, human nature can rear its ugly head. 

But this team won't think about the big picture because Johnson won't let them. 

"Our focus is to win one game," Jason Terry said. "We got to win this next game coming up. Our focus is to execute our game plan. Win or lose. If we execute our game plan, we like our chances."


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...dmoore/stories/051206dnspomoore.21b83d99.html

*Mavs' points are well-taken

* Good things still come in 3s, but now Dallas prefers to play inside


*09:58 PM CDT on Thursday, May 11, 2006

* 



SAN ANTONIO – It may seem odd to bring this up now, with San Antonio still smarting from the 113 points thrown at them, but these Mavericks aren't as prolific on offense as past versions. 

Five of the teams left in the playoffs average more points. All have launched more 3-point shots. Not only are the Mavericks scoring less than in the past, they're scoring differently. 

And that's fine with them. 

The Mavericks' defensive awakening has overshadowed the offensive transformation this team had undergone. Coach Avery Johnson has structured an offense that runs the pick-and-roll rather than the pick-and-pop. These Mavericks attack the basket rather than probe the perimeter, looking for an open space to squeeze off a jump shot. 


The Spurs spoke after Thursday's practice of the need to keep the Mavericks out of the paint and off the free throw line in Game 3. How often did you hear opponents say that in past playoff runs? 

"Avery has been a basketball guy from day one, taken in a lot from a lot of people to add to what he already believes," San Antonio coach Gregg Popovich said. "Nellie [Don Nelson] taught him well. He knows how to use mismatches. He knows how to go to guys who are hot. He knows how to use people's talents on the court. He's continued that. 

"But he's also become a little bit more judicious at the offensive end as far as wanting to take care of the half court a little bit more, making sure that more shots are good shots and timely shots based on clock and situation. I think he's done a good job in that regard." 

Judicious? San Antonio has already taken six more 3-point shots than the Mavericks in the first two games. The gap will widen as the series progresses. 

"I think we still have a lot of firepower," said forward Dirk Nowitzki, who has taken only three shots from long range against the Spurs. "We have a lot of shooters. But this year, we've got some slashers. We've also got some tough guys who will get to the rim and get to the foul line. 

"Back then, we weren't that great at getting to the foul line." 

The last time these teams met in the postseason was the 2003 Western Conference finals. The Mavericks averaged 21.1 free throw attempts during that playoff run. 

That's nine fewer than the team is averaging now. 

Josh Howard, Jerry Stackhouse and Devin Harris love to attack the basket. Marquis Daniels can get in the lane and make things happen. Strong moves have replaced soft jumpers as a staple of the Mavericks offense. 

Something else has changed as well. The majority of the offense runs through Nowitzki, just as the majority of the Spurs offense goes through Tim Duncan. 

"I haven't charted it," Popovich said. "But I would say that Dirk and Tim have about the same percentage of touches in a game. The more it goes through those individuals, the better off each team is. 

"We're smart enough to figure that out." 

The last time these teams met in the playoffs, Steve Nash and Michael Finley had key offensive roles for the Mavericks. Finley, who now comes off the bench for San Antonio, estimated that 45 to 50 percent of the offense went through Nowitzki when the Big Three was intact. 

"Now, it's 65 to 70 percent Dirk and the other guys work off him," Finley said. "He is now the focal point of the offense." 

An offense that has undergone a significant shift. 

"When you're not shooting the ball that well, it's important to get in the lane and get some points in the paint," Nowitzki said. "I think the style we're playing now suits the playoffs a lot better than it did a couple of years ago."


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Are they meaner than San Antonio?
> Avery Johnson and the Mavericks plead guilty, with no apologies.


You gotta love it. :biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

*Dirk: Time for Mavs fans to let Finley have it 

* *01:09 AM CDT on Friday, May 12, 2006

* 

*From Staff Reports* 

As far as Dirk Nowitzki is concerned, it's time to let the boos flow. 

For the second year in a row, Nowitzki and the Mavs are playing against a former fan favorite in Dallas. Last year, it was Steve Nash and Phoenix. This time, it's Michael Finley and San Antonio. 

Nowitzki said any sentimentality between him and his good friends is long gone. 

"We're all over it," he said. "Hopefully, we'll win the series and move on." 


Asked what kind of reception he thinks Finley deserves, Nowitzki said: "It's playoff time. I think he got his cheers in the two regular-season games. Now it's time to boo him." 

What sort of reception does the former Mavericks guard expect? 

"I haven't done anything wrong," Finley said. "Some will cheer me, and some will boo me. 

"I left because they didn't want me, not because it was my choice." 

_Eddie Sefko_


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Parker getting closer to feeling 100 percent 
San Antonio's Tony Parker went through a full practice Thursday and said the left quad contusion and bruised right thigh and hip that limited him in Game 2 were feeling better. 

"Hopefully, I will be close to 100 percent Saturday," he said. 

Parker had more turnovers (four) than assists (one) in the Spurs' Game 2 loss and was outscored, 20-15, by Devin Harris. 

"Devin Harris caught us a little bit by surprise," Parker said. "We didn't know he was going to attack the rim like that. We were more focused on Jason Terry and Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard. 

"We're going to have to pay more attention to him, try to slow him down and not let him penetrate like that." 

_David Moore_


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Foul problems with front line a concern 
In the first two games of this series, Mavericks centers DeSagana Diop and Erick Dampier have combined for 18 fouls, seven points and 24 rebounds. 

A bulk of the fouls have come against Tim Duncan, who has totaled 59 points in the series. 

"We have to do a better job of post defense and working him and trying to play defense without fouling him, because that's been a problem for us," Avery Johnson said. 

_Calvin Watkins_


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> "I haven't done anything wrong," Finley said.


He must've forgot a lot of jumpers that should've been throwdowns. :curse:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Struggling Terry isn't worried about his shot 
Jason Terry is struggling with his offense. He finished the Memphis series averaging 17.5 points. In the first two games of the Spurs series, Terry is shooting 35.5 percent and averaging 12.5 points. 

"Not even concerned about it," he said. "I'm shooting the same way." 

With point guard Devin Harris in the starting lineup, some pressure is taken off Terry when he moves to the shooting guard spot. 

"It allows us to get out on the break a lot quicker," Terry said. "Both guard spots are interchangeable." 

_Calvin Watkins_


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> "Devin Harris caught us a little bit by surprise," Parker said. "We didn't know he was going to attack the rim like that. We were more focused on Jason Terry and Dirk Nowitzki and Josh Howard.
> 
> "We're going to have to pay more attention to him, try to slow him down and not let him penetrate like that."


I figure they'll try to bully the Mavs. As for numbers, I don't see how they can spread their D without going to zone. Matchups are simply not in their favor.


----------



## MavsChamp

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Foul problems with front line a concern
> In the first two games of this series, Mavericks centers DeSagana Diop and Erick Dampier have combined for 18 fouls, seven points and 24 rebounds.
> 
> A bulk of the fouls have come against Tim Duncan, who has totaled 59 points in the series.
> 
> "We have to do a better job of post defense and working him and trying to play defense without fouling him, because that's been a problem for us," Avery Johnson said.
> 
> _Calvin Watkins_


They really have to do a better job in game 3. 2 players have a total of 24 fouls in 2 games, and they only used 18 of them? 

That's 6 fouls that went to waste......

Don't we also have Mbenga? That's another 6 fouls for game 3.

They need to remember: NO EASY BASKETS. If Spurs beat you, FOUL him....


----------



## Cameron Crazy

They will win if the ball goes in the hoop just plain as that right? :biggrin:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I will never boo Finley...Its not his fault we gave him too much money, then cut him...


----------



## Gambino

I like hearing that from Dirk. Now he needs to the same to Nash when or if we play them lol.

Onto Harris, it will be interesting to see what San Antonio has planned for him. You know they will not let him have a free ride to the basket any longer. That will probably open up more shots for somebody else on the team. We need Terry to knock down his shot. The X-factor for game 2 was Devin because nobody really expected him to do what he did. The X-factor for game 3 should be Marquis Daniels. He plays better at home.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I will never boo Finley...Its not his fault we gave him too much money, then cut him...


I would never boo him, but I think Dirk was just trying to make a point that it's time to let the past go and support the current Mavs.

Of course, I don't think I could bring myself to cheer for Fin either. He let me down too many times in the last couple years that I just have this bad taste from him.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Gambino said:


> I like hearing that from Dirk. Now he needs to the same to Nash when or if we play them lol.
> 
> Onto Harris, it will be interesting to see what San Antonio has planned for him. You know they will not let him have a free ride to the basket any longer. That will probably open up more shots for somebody else on the team. We need Terry to knock down his shot. The X-factor for game 2 was Devin because nobody really expected him to do what he did. The X-factor for game 3 should be Marquis Daniels. He plays better at home.


Well don't forget how Devin torched the Spurs in the regular season, too. I don't think it's a fluke that he plays well against San Antonio.

I just don't see how SA can put a lineup on the court that doesn't have at least one big mismatch that favors the Mavs. You put Bowen on Howard and Dirk will kill Horry or Duncan. Obviously Duncan and Horry can't stay with Howard. Devin is every bit as fast as Parker and Tony has shown no ability to stay in front of him (Parker isn't really a great defender anyway). And I don't know if Pop is willing to go small ball. Maybe he starts Nazr on Dirk, Bowen on Josh, and gives it a few minutes to see if Nazr can stay on Dirk. Unless Mavs just go cold there should almost always be a favorable mismatch somewhere on the court.


----------



## xray

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Unless Mavs just go cold there should almost always be a favorable mismatch somewhere on the court.


It's hard to go cold attacking the rim - hopefully they havn't detered from that plan. 

BTW - both roadies won last night.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon...mavs/stories/051306dnspomavslede.21028ca.html

*Sub-plots: Dirk, Duncan may not tell tale

* *01:55 AM CDT on Saturday, May 13, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News * 

Somewhere, a bunch of television Einsteins were in a room floating an idea of stopping the best series in the NBA playoffs for four days. 

"Brilliant," they said, raising cold beverages. 

Or maybe not. But regardless of whether the schedulers have mucked up the rhythm of the Mavericks' ongoing climb up Mount Spur, their Western Conference semifinal resumes tonight. Sorry for the interruption. 


But there is good news. Just as San Antonio overcame the traitorous schedule to win Game 1 after a quick turnaround for them, both teams no doubt can overcome this long break. 

Mainly, the Mavericks and Spurs can get back to the business of disproving all the analysts who believed this series would tilt on whichever superstar dominated. 

So far, Tim Duncan has been very good, and Dirk Nowitzki has been a notch below. But it's everybody else on the court who has been crucial in getting this best-of-7 set to 1-1 going into all-important Game 3 at 7 p.m. 

Nowitzki has averaged 20.5 points, more than 10 below what he torched Memphis for in the first round. Duncan has poured in 29.5 points but also dealt with foul trouble in Game 2. Other than that, he's been terrific. And the Mavericks appear content to let him be just that, as long as the supporting cast is limited. 

As for Nowitzki, he's gotten it. He realizes he doesn't have to score 30 to be at his best in this series. 

"Every series is different and brings new challenges," Nowitzki said. "In the Memphis series, they pretty much played me with a big guy all series long and with single coverage. So I was able to do whatever I wanted. 

"San Antonio all season long has been trying to take that away from me. Every time I post up, they send a big guy or a small guy. Sometimes when I put the ball on the floor, three guys are coming. They want to make sure I never have my rhythm. I have to do other things to help my team win. Game 1, I wasn't very efficient. Game 2 was a lot better, and I'm looking for more of the same." 

Duncan vowed Friday before the Spurs left San Antonio that he would be more aggressive today than he was in the first two games. 

The Mavericks expect nothing less. 

"I think they're going to give more touches to Tim down low," said Josh Howard, the Mavericks' leading scorer in the series at 22 points per game. "That's going to be a test. Game 3 is going to let us know where we're at." 

The Mavericks obviously would like to deal from a position of strength. Last season in the second round, they never led the series against Phoenix and lost in six games. 

But taking the lead doesn't mean weighing down Nowitzki's shoulders. 

"We feel like we have options where we can get some offense, and that's why we don't need Dirk to force anything," Avery Johnson said. "If they're going to double-team him like they do, we're playing 4-on-3 against them somewhere else." 

And while Duncan's scoring has been the bulk of San Antonio's offense, the Mavericks have done a representative job of keeping Duncan off balance just enough to render the Spurs beatable. 

"A lot of people are wrong a lot," said Jerry Stackhouse about the theory that Nowitzki or Duncan would be the decisive factors. "Whenever you have really good teams, the X-factors become more important. Your best players are going to have a presence on the court to offset what the other one is doing on the floor. 

"How they're trying to play Dirk is allowing guys to get a half-step advantage, and that's a good thing for us." 

A very good thing, because Nowitzki has been able to occupy so much of the Spurs' defensive attention. He's found a way to help the Mavs even without getting past Bruce Bowen's sticky defense. 

"I don't really need to get past it if everybody's playing well," Nowitzki said. "I only took 11 shots in Game 2, but it was efficient. Guys were able to make plays for us and walk down the lane and make some layups. Really, that's all we need. For me, this is more a series of having an all-around game."


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

*'We'll see who's glaring at the end,' Duncan says 

* *08:54 PM CDT on Friday, May 12, 2006

* 

*From Staff Reports* 

A hard foul by Jerry Stackhouse knocked Michael Finley to the floor in the fourth quarter of Tuesday's Game 2. Afterward, the Mavericks guard stood over Finley and glared. 

San Antonio's Tim Duncan was not impressed. 

"That's all fake hype," he said. "That's all that is. 

"Great for them. They were winning. We're going to do our best to get up and win these games and get the series. 

"We'll see who's glaring at the end." 


_David Moore_


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

History suggests winner of Game 3 in fine shape 
With the series tied at a win apiece, the victor tonight will have a huge statistical advantage in the series. 

In NBA history, the winner of Game 3 in a best-of-7 that is tied at 1 goes on to win the series 75.5 percent of the time (111-36). 

_Eddie Sefko_


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Mavs beating Spurs at their own game 
Part of the reason San Antonio has struggled in the first two games is because the Mavericks have taken a defensive page or two – or 20 – out of the Spurs' playbook. 

"They're playing like we do," the Spurs' Tim Duncan said. "They're trying to take shooters out of it and make it a one-on-one game. We've got to do a better job of hurting them with that. 

"We're a very unselfish team. We want to move the ball, we want to get everybody involved. But we've got to make sure if the shots are there to take the shots and make them adjust to that." 

_David Moore_


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Spurs' injury talk? Now that's funny 
Avery Johnson doesn't appear to have any sympathy for the Spurs being banged up. He implied that too much attention was being paid to San Antonio's injury situation. Johnson noted that the Mavericks were hit as hard as any team this season. 

"Everybody wants to talk about the injuries of other teams," he said. "It makes me laugh, like I'm watching Comedy Central." 

_Rachel Cohen_


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Horry doesn't buy the same old story 
San Antonio's Robert Horry chafed a bit when asked how the Spurs would defend the Mavericks' athletic perimeter players. 

"You know, we're athletic also," Horry said. "We're just older athletic." 

And don't give him the excuse that the Spurs were understandably tired and hit the wall in their 22-point loss in Game 2. 

"People can say that, but I think it's baloney," Horry said. "You've just got to go out there and play. You've got to suck it up and play. 

"We should have been ready." 

_David Moore_


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

http://www.dallasnews.com/sharedcon.../mavs/stories/051306dnspomavscap.30ef933.html

*Game 3 preview: Mavericks vs. Spurs

* 7 p.m. today, American Airlines Center, Ch. 8; ESPN-FM (103.3), KFLC-AM (1270, Spanish)


*11:05 PM CDT on Friday, May 12, 2006

* 

*By EDDIE SEFKO / The Dallas Morning News* 

*Series:* Tied, 1-1 



Key matchup 


GREGG POPOVICH VS. AVERY JOHNSON 
The chess match continues. It's Popovich's move. The question is whether there are enough healthy bodies at the Spurs coach's disposal to make necessary adjustments after his team's Game 2 meltdown. Does Nazr Mohammed get back into the starting lineup? Will Michael Finley get more time on the floor? Who guards Devin Harris if Tony Parker and Manu Ginobili both have bum wheels? Neither coach will score a single point tonight. But their decisions will go a long way to determining who wins this all-important game. 



Inside the Spurs 
*Will he or won't he? *The next starting lineup change goes to the Spurs. Maybe. It will be up to Gregg Popovich to decide whether Nazr Mohammed gets back in at center. One stat to chew on: The Spurs were 23-7 when Mohammed was in the starting lineup. He ranked fourth in the league in offensive rebounds per 48 minutes (5.6). 

*Briefly: *Tony Parker has averaged 17 points in the first two games, but he's more dangerous as a distributor. The Spurs are 36-4 over the last two seasons when he's had eight or more assists. ... Expect the Spurs to pick up the pace. They have won games at a fast tempo, as they did in the playoffs last spring against Phoenix in the conference finals. 



Inside the Mavericks 
*Into the record book: *The Mavericks are headed for a dubious spot in the NBA playoff record book. They are on pace to break the record for fewest assists in a series. The record low for a series that goes seven games is 95 by New York against Miami in 2000. The Mavericks are on pace to have 70 assists in seven games. Of course, if they win the series, they couldn't care less how often they're in the record book. 

*Briefly: *The Mavs have stuck to the Spurs' gunners for two games, holding them to 7-of-26 shooting (26.9 percent) from beyond the 3-point arc. ... Game 2 was just the third time all season Dirk Nowitzki had fewer than 12 shots.


----------



## Gambino

I never seen this much back and forth from both sides between these two teams in the playoffs


----------



## StackAttack

I was thinking about possible adjustments that Pop might make, and well...other than Bowen, who we know isn't going to get away from Dirk, they have absolutely no answer for J-Ho, and they really can't handle the taste of Tony Parker's own medicine that Devin provides...


----------



## Cameron Crazy

Ought to be good game!


----------



## VeN

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Spurs' injury talk? Now that's funny
> Avery Johnson doesn't appear to have any sympathy for the Spurs being banged up. He implied that too much attention was being paid to San Antonio's injury situation. Johnson noted that the Mavericks were hit as hard as any team this season.
> 
> "Everybody wants to talk about the injuries of other teams," he said. "It makes me laugh, like I'm watching Comedy Central."
> 
> _Rachel Cohen_



omfg THANK YOU! The Mavs JUST got back our lineup sans KVH. All season weve been shot to hell.


----------



## NeTs15VC

With the Mavs getting the last win, I think they really good intensity going into this game. And had a really long break, I think they will win to make it 2-1.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Gambino said:


> I never seen this much back and forth from both sides between these two teams in the playoffs



I've thought about that too. I say it's confidence. The Mavs in the past always felt like they needed to "luck out" to hang with the Spurs or advance past them. This Mavs team is far more confident and willful than the others, and they aren't going to listen to anybody's noise without saying what they have to say. It's good they're talking back.


----------



## The Future7

Im excited about this game.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Almost time to start...anyone else gonna be here with me?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Time to get crunk*


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Seems like forever since a home playoff game.


----------



## Saint Baller

Dragnsmke1 said:


> *Time to get crunk*


 :banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I love how this is a must win for the Mavs...I do think its a chance to land the 1st punch in a combination that leads to a knock out, but I dont think its a must-win...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

No such thing as a must win until the 3rd loss, but still mighty important


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Starting Horry on Dirk


----------



## Dragnsmke1

that was 2 of the quickest points ever...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

And 1 Devin!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

damn hes fast...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bob horry with the foul!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

why pass to Diop?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Good pump fake by Dirk


----------



## Dragnsmke1

we got a weak foul call...but I aint complaining...


----------



## rynobot

Dirk!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

one on TD...JHo is the ****!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Diop with the Block

Harris draws the foul!!!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Oh my gawd Devin is just slicing them up inside again


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Diop with the Block!!!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Diop came to play tonight boys.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

"Coach, I dont know what to do...you didnt tell me the Mavs could play!!!"


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> "Coach, I dont know what to do...you didnt tell me the Mavs could play!!!"


There's an NBA team in Dallas?

:biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

I hate when Diop tries to layup instead of just dunking it.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

good lean in by ginobli...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks_Fan said:


> I hate when Diop tries to layup instead of just dunking it.


*Man Up!!!*


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Stupid use of his arm by Devin


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Devin really does a good job of staying in front of Parker


----------



## Dragnsmke1

got so used to the refs being on his team, he figured hed pass it to him for the open 3...


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

whats up fellas?


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> got so used to the refs being on his team, he figured hed pass it to him for the open 3...


lol


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dirk did a good job picking up Floppo on the switch and pressuring the shot.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

check out my post in the Spurs forum...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Extra drama lol


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

lol what a joke. Bowen hacks Dirk no call then bs blocking call on Devin.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

bad miss by Terry...Thats why Dirk took the 3 point Chip ya...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Mavs up by 9 at end of the 1st


----------



## VeN

Damn good game so far fellas


----------



## Dragnsmke1

BlackHoleHouse answers back for NVE


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Blackholehouse again


----------



## Dragnsmke1

blackholehouse again..I should just copy and paste this...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Stack is unconscious


----------



## Dragnsmke1

we need a stop...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> we need a stop...


 yes


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks_Fan said:


> yes


Mavs still owe me 3 points...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Mavs still owe me 3 points...



make that 1...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Gotta love it...the Haters are stu-stu-stuttering...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

It's game time baby...come on now!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Gotta love it...the Haters are stu-stu-stuttering...


 Who? On this board?


----------



## VeN

he means in general lol


----------



## Dragnsmke1

and 1!!!

Daniels is a Gorilla


edit: I realize he didnt make the basket, but the and 1 call is just too cool to not use...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

2 on Timmie


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Timmie launches one into orbit after J-Ho's block lol


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Good move..he schooled Diop there


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I just realized...the way to play Duncan is to not even attempt the block...he expects an attempt and does about 30 moves before the shot...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Howard needs to learn how to cut down his offensive fouls...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

why are we not running?

gotta force more tempo...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Devin is back


----------



## VeN

That was ALL Devin


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I know forgive cursing the Mavs for trading up to take Harris with a 5 pick...hes gonna be a star...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I know forgive cursing the Mavs for trading up to take Harris with a 5 pick...hes gonna be a star...


 lol

Anyway, glad we are back to attacking the basket now. I could like without the off balance brick from Stackhole though


----------



## VeN

I think SA is catching on that if you keep Stack out of the paint and jump at his shots in a double team youll force the turnover.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dirk has been a horrible freethrow shooter this series...


----------



## VeN

When Terry is on, man we are almost unbeatable


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Timmy looks like a little kid telling on people...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Fabio sends Dirk to the line


----------



## VeN

omfg come on Dirk


----------



## Dragnsmke1

dont the Spurs realize that Dirk is only a decoy for this whole series?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*DAMP!!!*


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Good grief...Timmie whining again


----------



## VeN

I know man, he whines ALOT.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks_Fan said:


> *Fabio* sends Dirk to the line


lol...I just reread this...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

what the hell was Lisa talking about?


Dirk and 1!!!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

And 1 Dirk!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Good body control there by TP


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

wtf is this garbage ball?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

6 unaswered points...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

gotta get up by 10 before half time...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Looked like Terry was already in his upward motion before Floppo got there


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Gone for a bit...will be back for 2nd half


----------



## Dragnsmke1

well half time:

the mavs have 8 to, the Spurs have 3 but the Mavs up by 5...


----------



## Gambino

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Looked like Terry was already in his upward motion before Floppo got there


he was lol.
But we got away from our game in the late 2nd. We went up for jumpers and fell asleep. I think the way we ended will allow Avery to get on them more in the locker room and they will respond with more emotion and more energy. Very important that we start the 2nd half on a good note.

How about Bowen, though? Elbowing Dirk and got away with it. I don't know about the rest of you but that made me - -> :curse:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Here we go


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

there we go Josh


----------



## Dragnsmke1

JHO...Coast to Coast!!!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mt. Mutombo Jr.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

"Coach I dont know what to do...I though the Mavs didnt have any spirit!!!"


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> Mt. Mutombo Jr.


 Too bad no finger wag


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Only Avery could call this team mediocre and make you like it!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

another foul on Timmy...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

good hustle for the jump ball...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Too many offensive boards given up


----------



## VeN

they mugged TP on that play but they fouled Josh on that last play so I think its even


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Terry with Payton-esque layup...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Big shot Bob cant hit a shot if its not a game winner...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

That's how he needs to throw it down...Diop!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Diop Dunks and 1!!!*


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

how many points does Josh Howard have?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

dont Boo Fin-Dawg...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dirk just got hiis ankles broke by Ginobili...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Can't believe Devin missed that layup


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

Dirk needs to take finley to the hoop.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Parker trying to get the bench involved...while theyre still on the bench...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

How is that not a travel?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

good timeout...need to get our heads back...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Dragnsmke1 said:


> good timeout...need to get our heads back...


 This quarter hasn't felt very smooth. Need to get more Devin driving and getting layups or dishing off


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks_Fan said:


> This quarter hasn't felt very smooth. Need to get more Devin driving and getting layups or dishing off



yup...we need more speed...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

way to not let the Spurs take advantage of the bad pass...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

At least DA got his money's worth on that one


----------



## Dragnsmke1

lead down to 4...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Ugly 3rd quarter. Ready to move on to the 4th.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Ugly 3rd quarter. Ready to move on to the 4th.


after all that, we actually lose that quarter by a point...


----------



## Tersk

The officiating seems good, Dallas is just doing too many stupid fouls

Defense is solid

Dirk needs to be more aggressive and drive a lot more, when he has Finley or Barry on him he needs to burn them


----------



## VeN

Dirk is shooting so bad..


----------



## Tersk

Where's Griff? lol


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Terry with the momuntum theft!!!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Good job Dirk attacking.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dirk draws the 4th foul on Duncan...cmon Mavs, protect my ucash!!!


----------



## VeN

f that, protect home court!


----------



## Dragnsmke1

another weak call on Ginobili...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

VeN said:


> f that, protect home court!


lol...I cant make a personal gain off the Mavs success?!!j.k.


----------



## Dragnsmke1

oh..crap...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

We need a center out there


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Enough of this Nellie ball garbage. Let's get the real team out there


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Jho needs to work on his discision making...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

geez Dirk...if your gonna foul him then foul him...


----------



## Dragnsmke1

Dirk draws the 5th on Duncan!!!


----------



## VeN

NO ball movement, MOVE THE GODDAMN BALL!


----------



## VeN

Dirk is ****ing KILLING ME. Why the hell hasnt he been looing to take advantage of his mismatches?! Hes being guarded by Horry and Finley alot and he looks like garbage out there atm to me personally. TAKE ADVANTAGE FFS!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

That's just ****ing great


----------



## Dragnsmke1

*Dirks Ankle!!!*


----------



## VeN

****ing perfect.... g f g...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Coming right down to the wire


----------



## Dragnsmke1

if the Spurs are smart they would have Bowen foul out...


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

this is it. :banana:


----------



## Dragnsmke1

is the play for Dirk or Harris?


----------



## i_like_the_hawks

HERE WE GO BOYS!!! :banana: :clap:


----------



## VeN

ugh, stack for the blowup. *DEFENCE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Dragnsmke1

is our D as good as we say?


----------



## Dragnsmke1

forced the TO...good D...


----------



## VeN

HELL YES THATS WHAT IM TALKIN BOUT!


----------



## VeN

omfg stack..... trade, i give up on him


----------



## Dragnsmke1

close but we won!!!


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

God I almost had a heart attack


----------



## Dragnsmke1

I need a drink...


----------



## Tersk

Dirk! sprained ankle - hit 4 clutch free throws and the HUGE offensive rebound

Stack! do you get any dumber

Devin! yes, what a night


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Unbelievable game, but it never should've been that close.


----------



## Saint Baller

Mavericks_Fan said:


> Unbelievable game, but it never should've been that close.


 Exactly but the end was thrilling. I was scared at Horrys last shot and I was worried when Duncan fouled Dirk.

Dirk had his best game of the series so far 27 and I believe 15 boards?


----------



## Saint Baller

Mavericks_Fan said:


> God I almost had a heart attack


 Me too


----------



## The Future7

I still cant believe the Stackhouse incident. It was shocking and I was LMFAO and pissed at the same time. How do you not know how to miss a freethrow. I cant wait till he is traded.


----------



## VeN

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I need a drink...



same man, a FEW drinks


----------



## Saint Baller

You guys drink? Tsk tsk


----------



## t1no

Look, this is stupid. Duncan is killing us and going to the FT line like crazy. We need to foul him HARD, and when i mean hard i mean bring out DJ Benga and make him think twice next time he tries to low post someone. I don't even care if he gets a flagrant, just make it happen. Duncan is keeping them in the game, if we slow him down.. well it's a win if we do that.


----------



## Saint Baller

I dont think we should do that thats low

The Spurs did that 2 years ago to us in the conference finals and Dirk was sent to the hospital and got surgery.

I think its low to do that I'd rather win the right way than cheat and win the wrong way


----------



## Dragnsmke1

on MySanAntonio.com the Spurs fans are really crying...


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

The Future7 said:


> I still cant believe the Stackhouse incident. It was shocking and I was LMFAO and pissed at the same time. How do you not know how to miss a freethrow. I cant wait till he is traded.


Both incidents...first his late game pull up brick (should've expected it) then him not knowing the rules after being the league for 10+ years.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

t1no said:


> Look, this is stupid. Duncan is killing us and going to the FT line like crazy. We need to foul him HARD, and when i mean hard i mean bring out DJ Benga and make him think twice next time he tries to low post someone. I don't even care if he gets a flagrant, just make it happen. Duncan is keeping them in the game, if we slow him down.. well it's a win if we do that.


That kind of stuff works on some players, but Duncan has been there before. He's not going to be intimidated by a few hard fouls. Avery is going to have to come up with something else.


----------



## xray

Manu's back on his game. I'd be shocked if the Spurs' plan of action in game 4 isn't attacking the rim. 

Hey - Pop's a good coach - but he should've picked up on that after the 1st quarter of game 3. :biggrin:


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

<table class="spursBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">San Antonio Spurs </td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> B.Barry  </td> <td>G</td> <td>27:03 </td> <td>2-4</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>2-3</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>5</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>8</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> T.Parker  </td> <td>G</td> <td>38:29 </td> <td>6-16</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>3-4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>15</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> T.Duncan  </td> <td>F</td> <td>41:12 </td> <td>15-23</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>5-8</td> <td>3</td> <td>9</td> <td>12</td> <td>2</td> <td>6</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>35</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> B.Bowen  </td> <td>F</td> <td>38:54 </td> <td>3-5</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>5</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>7</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> R.Horry  </td> <td>C</td> <td>11:23 </td> <td>0-5</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>2-4</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> M.Ginobili  </td> <td>
</td> <td>32:04 </td> <td>7-16</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>10-11</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>4</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>24</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> M.Finley  </td> <td>
</td> <td>27:24 </td> <td>3-7</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>6</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> N.Van Exel  </td> <td>
</td> <td>11:40 </td> <td>1-1</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> F.Oberto  </td> <td>
</td> <td>10:41 </td> <td>2-5</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> N.Mohammed  </td> <td>
</td> <td>01:10 </td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> </tr>  <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> B.Udrih 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> R.Nesterovic 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td>240</td> <td>39-82</td> <td>3-10</td> <td>22-32</td> <td>13</td> <td>23</td> <td>36</td> <td>12</td> <td>33</td> <td>8</td> <td>9</td> <td>3</td> <td>103</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td align="center">47.6%</td> <td align="center">30.0%</td> <td align="center">68.8%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 14</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 12</td></tr></tbody></table>
<table style="margin-top: 10px;" class="mavericksBar" border="0" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr><td colspan="15" class="playerStatTitle" style="padding-left: 5px; text-transform: uppercase;" height="20">Dallas Mavericks </td></tr></tbody></table> <table class="pTitle" style="border-collapse: collapse;" border="1" bordercolor="#d2dbe7" cellpadding="0" cellspacing="0" width="99%"><tbody><tr align="center" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12"><td colspan="3"> </td><td colspan="3" align="center">Field Goals</td><td colspan="3" align="center">Rebounds</td><td colspan="6"> </td></tr> <tr align="center;" bgcolor="#d2dbe7" height="12" valign="middle"><td> </td><td>pos</td><td>min</td><td>fgm-a</td><td>3pm-a</td><td>ftm-a</td><td>off</td><td>def</td><td>tot</td><td>ast</td><td>pf</td><td>st</td><td>to</td><td>bs</td><td>pts</td></tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> D.Harris   </td> <td>G</td> <td>36:56 </td> <td>7-14</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>10-11</td> <td>1</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>24</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> J.Terry  </td> <td>G</td> <td>40:37 </td> <td>8-15</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>2-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>3</td> <td>4</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>0</td> <td>19</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> D.Nowitzki   </td> <td>F</td> <td>43:21 </td> <td>3-9</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>21-24</td> <td>4</td> <td>11</td> <td>15</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>1</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>27</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> J.Howard  </td> <td>F</td> <td>34:52 </td> <td>4-10</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>4-6</td> <td>1</td> <td>6</td> <td>7</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>1</td> <td>12</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> D.Diop   </td> <td>C</td> <td>19:05 </td> <td>1-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-1</td> <td>1</td> <td>4</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> J.Stackhouse  </td> <td>
</td> <td>27:38 </td> <td>5-11</td> <td>0-1</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>2</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>10</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> E.Dampier   </td> <td>
</td> <td>24:04 </td> <td>2-2</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>1-2</td> <td>3</td> <td>3</td> <td>6</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>5</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> M.Daniels  </td> <td>
</td> <td>13:01 </td> <td>2-3</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>3</td> <td>2</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>4</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> D.Armstrong   </td> <td>
</td> <td>00:27 </td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0-0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>1</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> <td>0</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> A.Griffin 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td>  <td>
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> D.Mbenga 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr class="playerStats" height="17" valign="middle"> <td class="playerName" align="left"> J.Powell 







</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>-</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> <td>
</td> </tr> <tr> <td colspan="15" height="7">







</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats" align="center"> <td style="padding: 0px 10px 0px 0px;" align="right" height="15">Total</td> <td> </td> <td>240</td> <td>32-66</td> <td>1-5</td> <td>39-50</td> <td>12</td> <td>27</td> <td>39</td> <td>12</td> <td>26</td> <td>3</td> <td>14</td> <td>5</td> <td>104</td> </tr> <tr class="totalStats2" align="center"> <td colspan="3" height="15"> </td> <td align="center">48.5%</td> <td align="center">20.0%</td> <td align="center">78.0%</td> <td colspan="4">Team Rebs: 9</td><td colspan="5">Total TO: 14</td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

<table align="center" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" width="800"><tbody><tr><td>*  Checkmate * </td> </tr> <tr> <td> *  Game 3: Mavs Dictate Moves & Mood * </td> </tr> <tr> <td> <table valign="top" align="left" border="0" cellpadding="4" cellspacing="0" width="100%"> <tbody><tr> <td wrap="" valign="top" width="100%">







  *By Mike Fisher -- DallasBasketball.com* 
Michael Finley got booed. Avery Johnson set the mood. And whether Tim Duncan thinks it "fair'' or not, your Dallas Mavericks have 'tude. 
What would happen if, in Saturday's Game 3 at the AAC, MavsWorld didn't bow to conventional wisdom, gentlemanly behavior or the Rules of Hoyle? What if, instead, the usually polite Mavs fans followed the instructions of The UberMan, Dirk Nowitzki, and let go of their warm embrace of ex-Mav Finley? What if the roster followed the cocky lead of Jerry Stackhouse and Jason Terry, who elevate Dallas' feeling of belonging by refusing to give an inch of overt respect to the defending NBA champion Spurs? And most important of all, what if Avery, in his first full season as a head coach at any level, dismisses the idea that he's supposed to wait patiently for coach Gregg Popovich's strategic counter-move, supposed to relax and take turns, supposed to absorb an intellectual counterpunch from San Antonio? 
Isn't that exactly how virtually every single preview of Game 3 of this best-of-seven semifinal series sounded? To paraphrase, "Avery made the first move by starting Devin Harris. Now it's Pop's turn to counter-move. ...'' 
Turns? _Turns_? We're supposed to take _turns_? What is this, Yahtzee? 
"This wasn’t our best game and take your hat off to the Spurs,'' said Avery after overseeing the Mavs' 104-103 thriller over the Spurs. "They made some nice adjustments.'' 
They did? 
No, in reality Dallas did not care about a countermove, did not wait for the counterpunch. Dallas, instead, let loose a flurry of blows, announcing to the Spurs, figurative fists first, that the successful Game 2 ascension of Harris into the starting lineup was just the beginning. 
And the Spurs' "counterpunches''? Well, it's tough to throw punches when you spend most of the night -- most of the last two games, really -- lying flat on your back. 
The Mavs took a 2-1 edge in the series against the favored Spurs in part because of an early double-figure lead gained and in part because of a furious finish that required the Mavs to ouster Duncan with his sixth foul, ride a suddenly wounded Nowitzki's record effort from the free-throw line with four pressurized makes, and register two defensive stops in the final seven seconds. 
But the biggest factor, I'll argue, goes back to Dallas' unwillingness to play by the supposed rules. Three in-depth examples: 
*1) STRATEGIZIN' VS. SPIT-BALLIN':* "Spit-balling'' is corporate slang for "throwing out ideas.'' And surely that's what Popovich was doing, right? Did he really think that Devin as a starter would be effectively answered by starting. ... _Brent Barry_? And by benching Manu Ginobili? What the. ...? 
Some good, some bad just like any other game,'' Popovich said, analyzing the move. "Give and take.'' 
Well, yeah. The Spurs gave. And the Mavs took. 
Manu entered the game with 6:20 left in the first quarter, but only after Robert Horry (who opened on Dirk, while Bruce Bowen chased Josh Howard) left in favor of that Fabio guy. (His only quote after the game: "I can't believe it's not butter.'') 
So Pop, seriously, that's the trick-'em/dick-'em countermove? You're taking your second-best player and moving him to seventh-best player? Seriously? 
Manu would eventually get his (flops and points). Ginobili kept SA in the thing in the final minutes, getting a couple of easy buckets by beating Dallas' top defender, J-Ho. Ginobili scored 24, leaving Spurs fans wondering how well he would've done had he not been put in mothballs for the first six minutes of the game. 
But Pop -- a regular David Blaine, this guy -- had much, much more up his strategic sleeve: Finley guarding Dirk. Fabio on Dirk. Nick Van Exel guarding Marquis Daniels. Heck, by the time we were 17 minutes into the game, Popovich had already used 10 bodies, and I think was looking waaaay down the bench to see if Swen Nater was taking off his warmups. 
Ten Spurs played in the first 17 minutes! That's not "strategizin'.'' That's "spit-ballin'.'' 
*2) THE DIRK-VS.-DUNC DEBATES:* Oh, they will rage, starting with this one: Did Nowitzki even have a good game? After all, he only shot nine times! 
Look again, friends: Nowitzki sets an NBA playoff record for points while making just three FGs or fewer. But the reason he was credited with only nine shots is because on 10 or so other shoot-able occasions, he was fouled and sent to the free-throw line, where he made 21 of 24. The Spurs opted to double-team and even triple-team Dirk when he received the ball, especially on the wing. Sometimes he bullied his way to the hole. Sometimes, as his coach would wish, he passed out of the double. Sometimes, by virtue of the six arms enveloping him, he drew fouls. 
Hey, the guy scored 27 points. And had 15 rebounds. And made two free throws for the lead with 1:05 left (after injuring his ankle while fouling out Duncan on a drive) and made two more free throws for the lead with 7.9 seconds left. What's not to like? 
"He's a warrior,'' Avery said. 
But there's more here: Look again, even more closely: Nowitzki often set up shop not on the wing, or 22 feet away, but rather at the free-throw line, in the high post. I'm told that this week, Dirk and coaches privately discussed ways for him to get his shot in single-coverage. Dirk told them he believes if he goes deeper, he'll get fronted by Bowen with help over the top, a futile situation in his mind. So it was determined that against San Antonio, that would be best done from the high post. So _voila!_, there he was. And as often as he got fouled, there -- the free-throw line -- is where he got to stay. 
"That's our MVP,'' said teammate Howard. "He got fouled a lot. He deserved the free-throws.'' 
Translation: Dirk got superstar treatment. And he's earned it. 
Meanwhile, Tim Duncan got the same. Naturally, after fouling out -- a key exit because his absence allowed Dirk's offensive rebound and game-winning free throws -- Little Orphan Timmy didn't agree. 
"It was frustrating, because the type of fouls they were calling down the stretch, I didn't think they were fouls,'' he said, palms permanently upright in the begging position and eyeballs permanently popped-out in Little Orphan Timmy position. 
Duncan managed 25 points and 12 rebounds. He did it largely because until the fourth quarter, the Mavs didn't much bother double-teaming him. How often, in fact, did the all-time legend see true double-teams in the first three quarters? 
By my count, twice. 
Somebody on press row who hails from San Antonio announced proudly, "Duncan's killin' 'em!'' And again, 35 points and 12 rebounds is pretty killer. Except, if the Spurs spend virtually the entire game behind by a dozen points, who's really killin' whom? 
By once again simply asking Erick Dampier and DeSagana Diop to take turns enduring Duncan, the Mavs are essentially saying this: Duncan is going to get some numbers. Just like Dirk is going to get some numbers. And Tony Parker is going to do his damage (15 points, four assists). Just like, finally in this series, Jason Terry does his (19 points, four assists) But the rest of their guys -- the Bowens and the Finleys and the Nazrs and the Van Exels and the Barrys and the Fabios -- haven't been able to hang with the rest of the Mavs' supporting cast. 
And that goes double for Devin Harris (20 points in Game 2 and now 24 points here), whose acrobatic thrusts to the basket -- repeatedly blowing past Parker and then meeting Duncan and hanging, hanging, hanging in the air until Timmy goes away -- are making him arguably the second-best performer in this series. 

*3) ATHLETIC ARROGANCE: * I continue to hear people who aren't privy to the Mavs' locker room suggest that "this team is starting to believe,'' or that "this is a learning process'' or that "they might have some lingering doubt that they are as good as the defending champs.'' 
*No, no, no. 
They believe NOW. They think the "process'' is coming to fruition NOW. They think they are as good -- no, better -- than the Spurs NOW. *
You could feel a page turn when AAC fans booed Michael Finley. (Not because he's a bad person, but because in this drama, he's "The Bad Guy.'' Get it?) Just like you could feel in turn in Game 2 when Stackhouse hovered over the fallen Finley in an attempt to intimidate, or when Stack previewed this game by noting that last year's Spurs title is as significant now as last year's gas prices. 
*You could feel it afterwards, when Terry summarized Game 3 by saying, "When we watch film, we're going to be very upset about our defense. We shouldn't have even let them back in the game.''* 
Dissatisfied with a 2-1 semifinal lead over the defending NBA champs!? Nice. 
You can also feel it in every move Avery Johnson makes. Not that every move is the right one (Darrell Armstrong as an offensive substitution to end the third? Stack doesn't know how to intentionally miss a free throw to end the game?). ... but every move is made without deference to his mentor, Popovich, or to his friend and ex-mate Duncan, whose words after Game 2 continue to echo: 
"Fake hype,'' he said of Stackhouse's bravado. "We'll see who's glaring at the end." 
Well, Timmy, we're nowhere near the end. But even though it's a violation of your lordly rules, one team does seem to be getting awful comfortable doing all that glaring.

</td></tr></tbody></table></td></tr></tbody></table>


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

*'THE MANU FLOP':* Sung to the tune of "The Monster Mash,'' the AAC video screen hit of the night was a parody poking fun as Manu Ginobili's penchant for fraudulent foul-drawing flops. 
If it ends up being a league-fineable offense, so be it. The laugh was worth it. 
Oh, and the Indiana Jones parody, starring Avery Johnson in "Raiders of the Lost Trophy,'' was right up there, too. 
Except. ... 

*GOMERS AND HOMERS:* Some of the visiting media from San Antonio did not appreciate the videos. Nor did they appreciate the Spurs loss, their emotional bias so strong that they violated in every way the old "No Cheering In The Press Box'' rule. 
"The trophy's not lost!'' yelled one SA radio idiot, an otherwise grown man. "We know where it is!'' 
Representatives from one SA station pounded on work tables, hooted at bad calls, and discussed a post-game visit to a Dallas strip club. 
Welcome to town, fellas. See ya Monday night. And then, if need be, I'll be happy to escort you back to your southbound melon wagon.


----------



## Gambino

We are catching alot of hate because of game 3 on just about every board other than this one. Sad, sad shame.


----------



## Mavericks_Fan

Gambino said:


> We are catching alot of hate because of game 3 on just about every board other than this one. Sad, sad shame.


Hate for what?

"OMG how dare those Mavs beat the Spurs...don't they know who we are?"


----------



## Gambino

I'm wondering the same as you.lol


----------

